# Hilfe um verloren & Vergessenes Pc Spiel



## snooop87 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

Bin sehr zufrieden und finde eure Artikel sehr Stilvoll und Informativ. 

Da Ihr bestimmt über 1.000 Spiele getestet und erlebt habt , frage ich euch nun ob Ihr mein Spiel vieleicht kennt : (mir ist der name leider nicht bekannt)

In diesen Spiel handelt es sich um eine 2D Weltraum Simulation Echtzeit Strategie mit || Planetarer Eroberung> (vergleichbarer style von Command and conquer /starcraft) .

Man konnte im Weltraum Einheiten produzieren und die mit einem Frachter auf neue Planeten schicken und den Planeten kolonisieren, d.h. man musste eine Basis aufbauen und die feindlichen Einheiten vernichten.

Wenn alle Feine vernichtet waren , kam man wieder in die Weltraumansicht. Planeten konnten vom Bot(Npc) wieder erobert werden

und das Universum war sehr groß, in Felder eingeteilt (glaube 5*9 Felder) , Es gab glaube ich 3 Rassen

mehrere Ressourcen, glaube Forschungen gab es.

Die winzigsten Einheiten and die ich mich erinnere Ist der kleiner ,Großer Transporter , WBF, Jäger, Träger, Zerstörer, Aufklärer.Es ist mind . 8 Jahre schon alt und ist kein MMORPG (EVE ONLINE)

Es War komplett in Deutsch,vielleicht ein Mod?! Das ist alles was ich weiß hier eine Liste von den Spielen die es nicht sind.

Und vielen dank im voraus ich würde mich Wahnsinnnnnnnnig freuen,wenn Ihr mir Hilft es endlich zu finden !!!!!

Mission: Humanity
UFO Aftermath
Star Wars - Rebellion
Ascendency
10 Min Space Strategy
Master_of_Orion
Star Trek Armada
Earth 2150
Haegemonia
Star Wars - Empire at War + Addon (Forces of Corruption)
Imperium Galactica 1+2
Sword of the Stars
Legends of Pegasus
Birth of the Federation
Darkmoon Project
Endless Space
Sins- Reihe
X od X3
BattleStar Galactika
Galactik Conquest
Galactik Civilisation
Master of Orion -Serie
Starcraft
Command and Conquer ///
Conquest:Fontier Wars
Damocles
Darkstar One
Descent-Reihe
Elite
Freelancer
Freespace-Reihe
Lunar Lander
Mercenary
Orbiter
Privateer-Reihe
PSI-5 Trading Company
Space Simulator
Star-Control-Reihe
StarLancer
Star-Trek-Spiele wie Starfleet Academy, Klingon Academy und Bridge Commander
Star Wars: TIE Fighter
Wing-Commander-Reihe
X
X-Wing
X-Wing Alliance
X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter
Age of Empires
American Conquest
Age of Mythology
Arena Wars
Battle Realms
Blitzkrieg
Caesar
Codename: Panzers
Command & Conquer
Commandos
Company of Heroes
Cossacks
Dawn of War
Dungeon Keeper
Dune II – Kampf um Arrakis
Earth-21xx-Serie
Empire Earth
Homeworld
Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde (auch Teil 2)
Machines: Wired for War
ParaWorld
Impossible Creatures
Krush, Kill ’n’ Destroy (KKND)
Alle Spiele der Outfront-Serie (Soldiers:HoWW2, Faces of War, Men of War)
Rise and Fall
Rise of Nations
Robin Hood – Die Legende von Sherwood
Robo Rumble
Die Siedler
StarCraft
Star Wars: Rebellion
Stronghold-Reihe
Sudden Strike
Supreme Commander
Total Annihilation


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (8. Dezember 2012)

hört sich ein wenig nach

Star Wars - Empire at War + Addon (Forces of Corruption)

an.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja, würde auch sagen Star Wars: Empire at War.


----------



## snooop87 (10. Dezember 2012)

Das ist es Leider auch nicht =( ABER DANKE !!!!


----------



## The_Rock (10. Dezember 2012)

Versteh ich das richtig, dass man sowohl im Weltraum als auch aufm Boden kämpft? Wo findet denn der Großteil des Spiels statt?

Haegemonia würde mir noch einfallen, das war aber eher 3D :/


----------



## snooop87 (10. Dezember 2012)

nein das ist es leider auch nicht =Y


----------



## Rasha (10. Dezember 2012)

Earth 2150 vielleicht? Wobei man da die Units aufm Planeten baut und dann zu andern Planis schickt...wobei es keine Felder gab. Mhmm Star Trek Armada?


----------



## snooop87 (11. Dezember 2012)

nein leider beide nicht Earth 2150 war damals ein Super Spiel und StarTrek Armada hat ein Freund gespielt , ich schau mir auch eure Vorschläge im Internet an (!)


----------



## Fexzz (14. Dezember 2012)

10MinSpaceStratgey möglicherweise?


----------



## DOcean (15. Dezember 2012)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_of_Orion

Vlt.?


----------



## snooop87 (16. Dezember 2012)

10MinSpaceStratgey ist es leider auch nicht und Master of Orion leider auch nich ,schade aber danke =>


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. Januar 2013)

Den alten Thread ml ausgekramt, vielleicht ist es einer von diesen hier:

Haegemonia
Galactic Civilisations
Imperium Galactica 1 oder 2
Space Empire IV oder V


----------



## Gizmo5555 (22. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht eines von diesen:

Sternstunde für Klassiker: Die Top 15 der besten Weltraumspiele - So habt ihr abgestimmt!

Naja, und hier kannst du dir ja alle "Weltraumspiele" der letzten 25 Jahre anzeigen lassen, die bei Game Star bewertet wurden:
PC Games Database.de - Wissen wie's bewertet wurde!


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2013)

Erinnert mich etwas an Ascendency, aber so ganz will die Beschreibung nicht passen. War aber ein cooles Spiel 

bye
Spinal


----------



## snooop87 (26. Januar 2013)

leider ist es auch nicht Ascendency


----------



## Spinal (26. Januar 2013)

Mission: Humanity
Oder etwas aus der UFO Reihe (UFO Aftermath)?

Macht Spaß zu recherchieren, was man da alles entdeckt 

bye
Spinal


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (26. Januar 2013)

Für mich klingt das eher danach, dass der nette ThreadErsteller das Game nich beim Namen erkennt. Könnt wetten, dass es schon genannt wurde ^^


----------



## Fexzz (27. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich denke schon dass der liebe Threadersteller sich zu den Titeln auch Videos anguckt ;P Soviel Vertrauen hab ich dann doch! =D


----------



## .Moe (5. Februar 2013)

Mal abgesehen von den "5*9 Feldern" klingt mir das stark nach *Star Wars - Rebellion* (ist allerdings schon etwas älter^^)


----------



## snooop87 (6. Februar 2013)

Mission: Humanity
UFO Aftermath
Star Wars - Rebellion#
ist es leider nicht und ja ich schau mir für jedes Spiel was ihr postet mir bilder und videos an.


----------

